# recliner jair for goose hunting ? any good ?



## trappermrd (Jun 28, 2007)

was at sportsmans warehouse today. they sale a recliner type chair for goose hunting. you late it on ground and will ajust backwards. i would say it will ajust to 25 degrees and supports my 200 pounds. 75.00. felt good when i sat in it on floor in store. i only goose hunt 3 or 4 times a year and then 3 or 4 times a year in spring for snows. has anyone used one of these ? do they work ? i hate to spend the 250.00 for the avery finsher blind. marty


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

For the money I would just get a power hunter!


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Yeah you don't need a finisher, just go with a power or a ground force. In my opinion those wouldnt work that well because you really wouldnt be hidden at all


----------



## wetspot27 (Jul 16, 2008)

they work good for snow geese we used to use them and where white coats. it worked alright but the blinds are the way to go. they are to much $$ but the comfort makes it worth it.


----------



## trappermrd (Jun 28, 2007)

thanks guys. i will go with the blind. maybe i a can find a good price on used one. marty


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Go to Scheels, they just got there new "SCHEELS" blinds in. They look alot like a finisher, just don't have the same bar with padding on the neck area. Not sure how they fold up, but they looked like a damn good blind for the money. I think they were $175 and came with a $25 flag. SO $150 for the blind is a great deal. I would snag one of these up any day over the Power hunter. Also, they are in KW1


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Yeah hunt i saw those too, really good deal. I'd get one of those if I were you


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

WingedShooter7 said:


> Yeah hunt i saw those too, really good deal. I'd get one of those if I were you


It was $175 correct? I think thats what I remember it being. I had to grab a finisher and put it side by side to see the differences!


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Yeah it was 175, it was Scheels by Avery. Pretty much a groundforce plus you get a free Flag and a Avery Beanie. Can't beat that, my uncle was looking at getting a blind and we saw those and I told him WOW thats a great deal.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Finisher's in KW1 for $195 at Rogers. I would be all over that!


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Thats a super good deal too, you guys better pick em up before they jump up!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> Thats a super good deal too, you guys better pick em up before they jump up!


Have you thought of applying for a sales position at Scheels..??:lol:


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

The back boards do work. Lay a ghillie blanket over your legs/torso. Often you put a few silos around you help break up your outline.

I wish Lazy Boy would come out with a nice comfortable recliner. :beer:


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

This is another option but they do get a little warm in the early season.

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... tid=129265


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

dblkluk said:


> > Thats a super good deal too, you guys better pick em up before they jump up!
> 
> 
> Have you thought of applying for a sales position at Scheels..??:lol:


Sorry I like helping people out, I wouldn't want someone to tell me about a good deal either I'd much rather pay full price or more. No, I haven't applied for scheels.


----------

